# Poems



## aghastpumpkin (Aug 18, 2004)

OK, i am sixteen and write a lot of poetry which helps me think.
I wrote these about people and also whilst in a previous, disastrous relationship, lol!
Tell me what you think!


S   L  O  W      M    O   T    I    O   N

Life, stands still,
and my head revolves.
Slowly.

She pauses, and
takes a breath.
Slowly.

I take her hand, she
reaches out.
Slowly.

The moment lingers.
Slowly.
But my heart, beats.
Fast.

Light

The light shines upon my chest,
It twists and turns, casting
Red patterns inside of me,
That seem to resemble balloons
That are pinched upon the top.

I look directly and burn my eyes,
Its beauty is beyond compare, and
I mutter slowly, praising the lord,
As my red balloons inside of me grow
Massive. I dare not look away.

My hand touches, feels the contours,
And as a happy emotion surfaces, the
Light intensifies. A weight on my shoulder,
And the beautiful light shines behind me,
Ever watchful, ever in love.


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 21, 2004)

good stuff, i really enjoyed the rhythm of your first poem!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 23, 2004)

You should definitely check out http://www.allpoetry.com. I really think you'd like it.


----------

